# What Other Pets Do You Own??



## Emma1

Hello!
I am just wondering what other people have for pets! Please feel free to post pics!! 
My Husband and I currently have
1.0 Pinto Hedgehog - Pippin
1.0 American ****er Spaniel - Dexter
1.0 American Staffordshire Terrier - Daphne
1.0 Netherland Dwarf Rabbit - Annabelle
1.0 Mini Rex Rabbit - Buddy
1.1 Leopard Geckos - Tank and Ella
0.0.1 Crested Gecko - Unnamed until sex is determined
0.0.1 Gargoyle Gecko - Unnamed until sex is determined
2.0 Whites Tree frogs
1.0 White lipped Tree frogs
1.0 Bearded Dragon - Luke
1.0 Orange Ghost Ball Python - Drusilla
Various Fish!


----------



## Sugargliderlove

I have 1 hedgie along with 8 sugar gliders, 2 dogs, a cat and a red tailed boa snake. we are also watching a friends 2 sugar gliders.


----------



## gogrnny1955

We have at this time;
1 miniature horse, 6 years old
1 giant Flemish rabbit,3 years old
2 yorkies, one very old 12 +
1 doxie, 6 years old
1 bulldog,6 years
2 very very old cats 14 +
hedgies from 5 weeks old to 3 years old
2 ducks both under 1 year
koi and goldfish in a 300 gallon outside tank
oh and 1 guinea pig.
My daughter and I put on a petting zoo at a city school.
We have also had alpacas and parrots,and snakes.
Think thats it unless you count the goats too.
I still want a yak also :lol:


----------



## momIImany

Wow, you beat me out. I have:

2.1.0 crested geckos (Little Bit, Harley, and Dali)
1.0.0 red eyed tree frog (Kermit)
1.0.0 black headed caique parrot (Pogo)
0.1.0 hedgehog (mimzy)
0.2.0 toy poodles (Fifi and Coco)
0.0.14 African Cichlids
0.0.100 (about) koi in my backyard pond

and of course feeder crickets and mealworms that I raise. :lol:


----------



## jholstein11

We have...
Three dogs- two pits and a bulldog
One cat- she's a Russian blue 
Two parakeets- perry and rodger
One hedgehog- mr prickles
And three children. :lol:


----------



## RondackHiker

We're in an apartment and have been moving lots lately, so we just have Knarla and a black lab.

We used to have an Arabian (horse) and a quarter horse. The Arabian... He was my soul mate in horse form. Both died a little over a year ago.

I'm dying for a tortoise, and all three of us (DS, DH, and I) want a pair of chinchillas. We don't want the stress of moving extra pets though, and we will move in June, so despite the opportunities to adopt chinchillas we've seen lately, we will wait till after we've moved and settled.

Speaking of tortoises and chinchillas... Any owners of either have good forum recommendations? I've done research, but don't want it to be misinformation like I got with Knarla.


----------



## Lizblizz

Wow, I thought I had a zoo until I saw these lists!

We have: 
2 dogs, a pitbull and a border collie/greyhound mutt
3 cats
1 goldfish (he is unbreakable and has outlived 5 other fish)
And 1 hedgehog (the newest family member)

All are rescues except for the hedgehog, I'm a total sucker when some creature needs a loving home


----------



## Emma1

Rondack Hiker: I completely understand about the horses! I had a Mustang/QH who had Equine Motor Neuron Disease and he was my Soulmate! He passed 5 years ago and I still cry over losing him. I haven't been able to ride since  I am a memeber of Chins and Hedgies Forum and they have really good info for both!
PS: Love that It looks like there are alot of Pitty Lovers on here!!! I usually get judged for my Pit  but she is the sweetest girl around!


----------



## RondackHiker

Emma, I'd greatly appreciate if you'd pass on that info. If we had just a few more months, I'd have picked up a pair of chins off of craigslist today. But I don't want to settle pets in, and move them again. Handling Knarla, Frazier, and a two year old for a move on my own (DH will be a medical resident, and not able to help) will be plenty for now.

I say that, but I'm a sucker for an animal in need.

Oh, and we're pittie lovers too. I hand raised a litter of pitts while living out of the country. It was pretty exhausting, but great. We'd love a pittie one day, but very few places allow you to own one while renting. And, with little kids, I'm hesitant to add more dogs right now. I have seen so many bad situations, I want to really KNOW a dog before taking it in, and haven't had the chance to do that. That's nothing against pit bulls... I wouldn't take in any dog right now. DS is good, but he's two. And I need to feel like I can cook dinner and take my eyes off him for two seconds without worry.


----------



## Lizblizz

Agreed about the pitties! I've had people literally cross the street when I'm walking my dogs because they think she's going to kill them and it breaks my heart! Emmy (the pit) is the sweetest, snuggliest dog I've ever met, and all she wants to do is wag her tail and give kisses to random kids...these people should really fear my border collie/greyhound- he's the nervous crazy one!


----------



## Emma1

RondackHiker: Here is the link to the forum http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/ This is a link to a tortoise my brother uses for his new greek tort. He says its very nice! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php I am a sucker for animals in need also! Thats why I have such a houseful! 
This is my "Evil" Pitbull her brother and my cousin, she is obviously ready to attack! LOL and she is dyed pink ( though it is fading)!


----------



## amylynnbales

Oh geez, we don't have many pets.

1 Fat miniature pinscher Charlie, he's 2
2 Chihuahuas, Sonny and Cher, 7 and 5
1 ****er Spaniel Butterscotch, 10 
3 Goldfish, Beast, Finn, and Wonder-woman
And soon 1 Hedgie! Bruno, 1 year 2 months old. I can't wait


----------



## Emma1

The Pink Pitbull


----------



## Mommatobe

We have :

1 Hedgehog (Emma - 8 months old)
2 DSH black cats (Salem and Lucifer - will be 10 years old in June)
1 Long haired Chihuahua (Phantome - 6 years old)

Would love a pitbull or staffy but... ( I have worked in an animal hospital for 13 years and from first hand experience know they are the best patients and from friend's having them the best canine companions. However we have a breed ban here in Ontario so unless you have one that was born before October 2005 you legally can not own one. I can not wait for the day that that is lifted so I can finally have one of these wonderful dogs in my life!)


----------



## CrypticChris

I have 13 animals in my house;

- 1 Pinto African Hedgehog [Styx]
- 1 White Cat [Dizzy]
- 2 Dogs
----> 1 Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler Mix [Baby]
----> 1 Blue Heeler/Boxer Mix [Leo]
- 2 Rats
----> 1 Dumbo Agouti [Smeagol]
----> 1 Black w/ White [Zoro]
- 2 Djungarian Hamsters
----> 1 Winter White [Rose]
----> 1 Sunfire [Amelia/Pond]
- 5 Chinchillas
----> 1 Standard Grey [Hershey]
----> 1 **** Beige [Mew]
----> 1 White/Silver [Pika]
----> 1 Ebony [Strider]
----> 1 Violet [Romeo]

*Styx*








*Dizzy*








*Baby*








*Leo*








*Smeagol*








*Zoro*








*Rose*








*Amelia/Pond*








*Hershey*








*Mew*








*Pika*








*Strider*








*Romeo*


----------



## Dee

I'm currently sharing my home with
Two hedgehogs 
-Pindsvin (1 year)
-Cindaquil (12 weeks)

A miniture border collieXspringer spaniel -Mini (4 years)

Three Cats-Tibs and Tabs(the twins-5 years)
-Smudge(2 year old)

Two love birds -Peg and Hector (2 years)

Bearded Dragon-Puff(6 years)

A Pecan Bantom Rooster-Buzz(Hatched out and hand raised)
A few show hens ranging from 1 year to 9 years 

And then the odd rescue that comes in 
-There is a reason I never get any work done in this house :lol:


----------



## eskye

There was another thread about other pets, but it got lost.

1.2.3 Crested Gecko 0.1.0 Fat Tail Gecko 2.5.3 Leopard Gecko 1.2.0 Panther Gecko
1.3.0 Bearded dragons 1.0.0 Savannah Monitor 1.1.0 Desert Ig 0.1.0 Sandfish skink
1.1.0 Blue Tongue Skink 1.0.0 Kingsnake 6.3.0 Ball Python 1.1.0 Garter Snake
2.1.0 Sand Boa 1.0.0 Ratsnake 4.6.1 Cornsnakes 4.3.3 Axolotls
1.1.1 Andersoni 1.1 Blue Spotted Sal 0.1.0 Yellow Spotted 1.1.0 Taricha Granuloa
0.0.4 Triturus Dobrogicous 2.3.0 Steppe Runners 5.5.0 African Dwarf Frog
1.2.0 Floating frog 0.0.1 Tiger salamander 0.0.5 Emerald Swift

Somewhere between 150-200 white cloud minnows.

Plus my male and female hedgehogs and a chiweenie.

As I am posting this, one of my female beardies is in the process of laying eggs. It will be 25-35 infertile ones, unfortunately, as she is a "hot" girl - that is, a female bearded dragon that came out from incubation on the hot end. Should have been a boy, but has all the girl parts. This unfortunately means that her hormones are similar to a male - she's aggressive, and is infertile. She lays around 30 bad eggs on average every few months. Poor girl.

Also have cresties and leopards laying, though. Perhaps I might get t. grans and steppe runner eggs in the next month or so if I'm lucky, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Dee

^^ I'd say yout house is warm :lol: 
What are axolotyls like as pets? I have only ever seen them used in studies until recently


----------



## eskye

Dee said:


> ^^ I'd say yout house is warm :lol:
> What are axolotyls like as pets? I have only ever seen them used in studies until recently


It is. Sweltering. We don't use central heat at all because of the hot room leaking the heat.

Axolotls are not very exciting. They're cute, yes. But like most salamanders and newts they are content to hide/sit all day and not move. I find my t grans and dobrogicous to be much more rewarding in terms of keeping. They have more interesting behavioral patterns, and are generally more active than ambystomids.


----------



## Amber394

Aside from my one hedgehog, Pepsi, we own a 2-year old black pug named Cherie, a grey tabby cat named Jagger (going on 2) a black tabby named Steve (turned 1 in Oct), recently adopted a cream Persian cat named GG (5 years) aaaand an albino African fat-tailed gecko named Algon. He's going on 4 and was the first pet we got together.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

I have my two hedgie boys Squiggy (Age 3yrs and some months) and Taz ( Age 1yr 3 months)

I have one parakeet named Loftwing (Legend of Zelda reference) who is about 5 months old

And last but not least One American Shorthair black cat named Kovu (Age 1 yr 6months)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I have one dog, a foster dog, two cats and a hedgehog. It used to at one point be two fosters, two cats, two hedgies, and a betta... but yeah.

And now for photos!

My dog, Meeko, a pomeranian-chihuahua puppy mill rescue. He's a complete lunatic, but I love him. He was used as a stud dog at a mill, and he came to me severely underweight. He has food guarding issues we are working on, and he also has a crooked paw that healed funny as he didn't get veterinary attention when he was at the mill. He is terrified of Kashi but curious of him, so he will sniff Kashi's cage but not approach Kashi lol!










LeRoux, my orange tabby oriental-x. He's a bit of a lunatic too. He was a pet store rescue. He had been going from pet store to pet store for the first year of his life, unable to find a home. As a result, he has developed hyperesthesia. He's very sweet, vocal, and knows a lot of tricks. He often tries to "pet" Kashi, or join him in the bath lol!










Cha Cha, my other cat. He's just some street kitty who had been dumped in a banana box outside my sister's work. He has a massive overbite, which makes his tongue stick out often lol. We call him the "evil genius" because he's super smart, and is always finding ways to get LeRoux into trouble lol! He's a bit of a grump, and will only give affection on his own terms. He is super easy to train, though, and will learn a new trick in less than 10 mins with no problem.










And last, but not least, my current foster dog, Gotty, the American Staffordshire Terrier. She is extremely leash reactive towards other dogs, and we are working on that. Someone told us she should be put down because she bit another dog. She lives just fine with my dog, and did just fine with my last foster dog, so I am pretty sure her leash aggression is manageable. I am a HUGE fan of "pit bull" type dogs, so I try to take them in when my rescue has pits looking for fosters. It's also a good way for my dog to get used to bigger dogs so yeah 










And now for some fun photos!


----------



## Jenice

In our household we have:

A dog - black lab named Bo.
A cat - named Foster.
A Russian Dwarf Hamster - named Shadow.
A hedgehog - named Snickers 
And three teenagers!
One husband!

And that's enough for me to take care of!


----------



## Kizzynicole

I have two cats: a skinny tabby named Sasha and a torti named Chloe
Two whites tree frogs: Sticky and unnamed (I didn't think it was going to live when I got it)
Five hermit crabs: Larry, Harold, Betty, Lola, and E. I'm currently in the process of upgrading their tank. The first four are purple pinchers and are growing like weeds. I can't find proper shells for them anymore that don't cost megabucks.
One Hedgie: Ninja
I'm also taking care of my Mother's Russian Blue (senile) kitty Silouette while they are living outside the country for awhile.
Oh, then there are my fish: two goldfish, four mystery snails, and 4 oto's.


----------



## 1Rayne

I have :
1 deaf boston terrier 
1 hog island boa
1 dumeril boa 
1 ball python
1 checkered garter
1 jungle carpet python
1 hedgehog


----------



## abbys

I have a Miniature Schnauzer (ok ok, he lives at my parents' house, but since I raised him while I still lived there I count him as mine!).

This is Otis, from puppyhood to all grown up. 

[attachment=2:1i1er3g0]2007_0826stuff0029[1].jpg[/attachment:1i1er3g0]

[attachment=1:1i1er3g0]2007_0925Stuff0018[1].jpg[/attachment:1i1er3g0]

[attachment=0:1i1er3g0]2008_0413Seattle0009[1].jpg[/attachment:1i1er3g0]


----------



## juuth

My boyfriend and i have two cats, 2 Hedgies, 2 ginea pigs and an aquarium. Our pond is going to leave, because my boyfriend doesn't like it anymore cause it's covered in algea.

Our oldest cat, Mouse. My mom called me three days after my old cat was driven over by a car and had to put to sleep. My mom and stepdad were fostering over Mouse and the guy who used to be the owner visite them and said he wouldn't be able to get him back at all because his father didn't want the cat at home. So my mom asked me if we wanted Mouse. So we brought him over to our place. Mouse is a cross between a Persian cat and a Birman. He is nutured.









Cat is our kitten from now 8 months old. We wanted a cat for Mouse so he wouldn't be living alone. Cat is a cross between a raceless and a Turkish Angora. 









Our first hedgie is Bella. She is 3 years now.









The other hedgie is Loui. He is just 5 months old. I hope i'll find a pretty girl for him in a while  I'm sorry for the dirty saucer, haha.









Then our Ginea pigs. Left is Ecko and right is Seth. Ecko is 6 months old and he is a Solid Silveragouti Coronet. Seth is a tricolor (black/red/white) Normal haired. 









And our (my) aquarium. It's a Asian biotope with 15 espes rasbora, 3 Temmick's bristlenose, 5 Amano shrimps, 2 Orange Rabbit snails (and 1 baby snail of same specie). The Bristlenoses are not Asian, i know  But the only Asian algea-eter that wouldn't become too large for our aquarium isn't available in our region unfortunatly. If i can have them, i will but until then it'll be the Bristlenoses. The shrimps will grow to 10 within time, because they are social animals.


----------



## bluebyrd333

Well I thought I might as well post about my beloved pets so ......... 
1 Pint Hedgehog - Scarlett 
1 Turtle - Stan 
1 German Shepherd Lab mix - Dexter 
1 Bearded Dragon - Eliot 
1 Corn Snake - Mr. Corny 
2 Cats (Both are rescues) - Leroy, and Lulu 
2 Rats - Beatrice, and Samantha 
4 Beta Fish - Sammy, Neptune, Poseidon, Triton 
5 Hermit Crabs - Various names difficult to tell them apart except for Smiley 
I thought my list was impressive, but wow you guys have lots of pets!


----------



## amberkinn

Currently I own one dog - A female Shih Tzu/Lhasa Apso mix named Potato
And one hedgehog named Maria, with three more on the way.  
If we're talking the whole house though, the brother to my dog Potato, a very lazy orange Tabby cat, 4 dachshunds, a lop rabbit, and a ferret named Slinky.


----------



## amberkinn

abbys said:


> I have a Miniature Schnauzer (ok ok, he lives at my parents' house, but since I raised him while I still lived there I count him as mine!).
> 
> This is Otis, from puppyhood to all grown up.
> 
> [attachment=2:10gvhxil]2007_0826stuff0029[1].jpg[/attachment:10gvhxil]
> 
> [attachment=1:10gvhxil]2007_0925Stuff0018[1].jpg[/attachment:10gvhxil]
> 
> [attachment=0:10gvhxil]2008_0413Seattle0009[1].jpg[/attachment:10gvhxil]


Ahhh! I love miniature schnauzers! My first dog (and pet) I ever owned was a miniature schnauzer named Saddie. I can honestly say I can remember her being my first best friend. I was given her on my 2nd Christmas in a box with a bow! (every child's dream) I had her until I was 8 or 9, when she passed from trying to give birth to larger pups than her tiny body could handle... At the time, spaying and neutering animals in my family wasn't of huge importance. She was a dear friend and I loved her to death. ): I still have photos of she and I together as a toddler, and tons of great memories. And I have to admit I still tear up when I think about her. ):


----------



## Twisted Angel

No hedgie yet but this is my Amber kitty. Domestic longhair/mediumhair depending on the time of the year; she blows her coat like a husky in the summer. She was rescued as a four week old kitten she and her siblings were starved nearly to death and toddling after a MALE beagle, who lead them around to the garbage cans behind a local church fo feed them, and curled around them to keep them warm. Poor boy was doing the best he could, I think, but we had to rescue them, and I ended up with Amber. Her nickname is Hissyfluff, if that tells you anything. She only likes to be touched on her own terms, and barely tolerates anyone who isn't me.


----------



## xladeeda

I have...
2 skunks:
-Jazebel (Jazzy) who is a confetti (color) swirl (pattern) Will be 3 next month! She is the love of my life and doesn't tolerate anyone except me. I don't know why, since most skunks are friendly in general and she has been around many people all her life (I've had her since she was 5 weeks old).
-Rocky is standard striped, but he is chocolate brown and white rather than black and white. I rescued him 2 years ago and he was 2 years old. His previous owners are fosters for great danes and Rocky does not like dogs, so he kept attacking them. I would like to have a dog, but I will have to wait  He loves people, but he is very cautious of everything.
1 Bearded Dragon named Darwin. My roommate actually just rescued him last week. He is 10 months old.
1 Hedgehog named Dexter who I am actually picking up on Wednesday  He is pinto, but other than that I am unsure.


----------



## Alyybear

OMG that skunk is adorable!!

I have (other than my awesome new hedgie Nimitz)

1.0 cat
1.0 "english" bulldog
3.2 Kenyan Sand boas
2.2.1 Blue tongued skinks
1.0 Suriname Boa constrictor (special needs)
1.0 Corn snake
0.1 Axolotl


----------



## Arksaw

Those skunks are beautiful... I didn't even know you can have pet skunks!

I have...

1 English Mastiff, Boo Boo 
1 St. Bernard, Bam Bam
1 Severe Macaw, Mickey
1 Hedgehog, Elana
3 Koi
4 Shubunkin Goldfish 
1 Red Ear Slider, Squirtle

The Turtle, Koi, and Goldfish live in a 1250 Gallon Pond outside in the back


----------



## momIImany

[attachment=0:1o55imiy]101_0045.jpg[/attachment:1o55imiy]


----------



## Arksaw

That Koi pond is beautiful!!! Can you upload more pics please?


----------



## momIImany

sure. [attachment=2:39djzwbr]100_0085.jpg[/attachment:39djzwbr]
[attachment=1:39djzwbr]backyard and school stuff 002.jpg[/attachment:39djzwbr]
[attachment=0:39djzwbr]backyard and school stuff 006.jpg[/attachment:39djzwbr]


----------



## Arksaw

Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Alyybear said:


> OMG that skunk is adorable!!
> 
> I have (other than my awesome new hedgie Nimitz)
> 
> 1.0 cat
> 1.0 "english" bulldog
> 3.2 Kenyan Sand boas
> 2.2.1 Blue tongued skinks
> 1.0 Suriname Boa constrictor (special needs)
> 1.0 Corn snake
> 0.1 Axolotl


Slightly off-topic, but I've never remembered to ask before when I've seen this...can anyone explain what the method behind the 1.0, 2.2.1, etc. numbering of animals is? I've seen it elsewhere on a bearded dragon forum, but never saw an explanation for what it means, and I'm still so curious. :lol:


----------



## momIImany

Sure. It's used with reptiles mostly. 1.2.3 The first number (1) represents the number of male animals of that breed. (2) would be the number of females of that same breed and the (3) is the number of unknown sex - too young to sex - of the same breed of animal. So when I say I have 2.1.0 Crested Geckos, it means I have 2 males and one female. All of an age that I can tell what they are.

You should use all three numbers. 1.2.0 is easier to define than 1.2 or 2.0. I could interpret it as 1 male, 1 female or 2 male.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Ahhh, okay! That makes a lot of sense...thank you for explaining!


----------



## sessigirl

I have a dog named Cinnamon (A miniature pincher) who is 12 years old
4 cats nammed Illiden (Black cat- almost 5 years old ) Dottie (Siamese snow shoe with a dot on her nose- almost 5 years old) Lizzie (Siamese snow shoe with mustache - almost 5 years old) and the baby casper (white and orange - almost 2 years old - saved him when he had twp BADLY broken legs at 4 weeks when he fell from a hay loft)
A 7 month old Hamster named Alphonse (I rescued him from a "rescuer" off of Facebook who would sell him for $10)
and last but not least my new 7 week (almost 8 weeks) old hoglet Percy!


----------



## velooyuotn

You guys have so many pets! I bet I have more if we included lifetime amount of pets haha

but currently I just have 2 fence lizards, 1 chicken, 2 chicks and soon 2 hedgies! I think that's plenty for me right now =)


----------



## momIImany

OK, what's a fence lizard? Is it a house/day gecko?


----------



## Alyybear

Oops sorry, I use the numbers because they are a shorter way to say how many i have and in more detail 
And yes, I do have a lot of pets, my family jokes about my "zoo" 


> You should use all three numbers. 1.2.0 is easier to define than 1.2 or 2.0. I could interpret it as 1 male, 1 female or 2 male.


Not necessarily, many people know what they are if just x.x is used if they understand the system


----------



## oakley_the_hedgie

Wow you guys have a lot of pets!
My family and I own:
A hedgehog - Oakley
A guinea pig - Tommy
5 Beta Fish - Donald, Terrence, Bagel, OJ, and Mr. Sparkles


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

I have Preston and A cat Darla!


----------



## Britnee.sto

Just 2 animals in my zoo for now. 
My hedge hog Quillbert and the bunny I adopted Leo.


----------



## Melissa1446

Just these two.


----------



## Kelcey

I'm away at school and recently got Shamus my awesome hedgie baby. Back home I have Desiree , my yorktese dog. And two of her pups from when we bred her once with my cousins Maltese . Jack sparrow and bubba gump. My roommate has two cats. Boo, a tuxedo cat that never shuts up, and max, a lovely calico who is skittish at first but is actually very sweet and playful ( and NOT noisy). You can guess which one I'm stealing when we move out or she moves out.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Right now I have the smallest amount of babies in my home that I've had in a long time! You'd think that it'd make my home quieter... :lol: 

I have a 9 year old Yorkie, who is so sassy and demanding (She is the princess of our house, and we always comply with her "demands.") But she is so sweet also. We have a Beta Fishy named Flounder- Yes after Flounder from The Little Mermaid. He is blue with red tails that make purple where they meet. Last but not least, we have Teddy Bear, he is 2 years old and he is still a little grumpy pants (But we love him and his quilly self.)

Its so fun to read through all of these posts!


----------



## Awkz

I currently own:

2 Sphynx cats, Jada and Jazzy
A betta fish
1 pinto hedgehog - Bubbles
1 Nosy Be Panther Chameleon - Atlas

And I'm going to be getting two african spurred tortoises soon.


----------



## MaeLily

I currently only have two animals in my apartment, but own three;

0.0.1 Crested Gecko named Megatron. Which would just change to Mega if it turns out female. Haha. S/he hit 4 months yesterday.








AND
My one hedgehog, Aysel Mae. Currently 2 months and Miss Explorer.








THEN
I have my cat, Kitty Cat. Named poorly by my mother when he was a kitten, but it's grown on me; and him. Haha. He is almost (if not already) 7 years old and an Orange Tabby. An outdoor cat too, so he stays with my grandfather until I move into a house. 









Eventually, when I can get into a house with a decent yard, I'll be getting at least two dogs (the boyfriend wants "his own" dog. Haha), possibly one bunny, possible kitten if my cat ends up staying permanently at my grandfathers, and a few fish! And who knows, maybe a few more cresties or a gargoyle gecko!
In the mean time, I'll be fostering animals from the humane society.


----------



## ahowey472

We have:
2 Pekingese- Casper & Bandit
1 hedgie- Sammy
1 Veiled Chameleon
2 Dart Frogs
1 Red Eyed Tree Frog
tadpoles

And my 3 adult sons and my husband.


----------



## JulieAnne

I have:

1 Weimaraner, Rebel


1 Dachshund, Jixer


1 cat, George


and 2 hedgehogs, Ivy...


...and Prim


Sorry the pictures are so big. I was having technical difficulties with Photobucket.


----------



## aubreyhasahedgehog

I have a cat and a beta, and in a few weeks I will have my frist hedgehog :-D

My roommate has two guinea pigs and a gerbil and a beta, and my other roommate also has a beta.


----------



## verucacherry

Along with P.B., we have our rescued Corgi-Blue Heeler mix Hank...









..and a ton of frogs and bunnies that live in our backyard, as it is a rather lush oasis compared to the desert surroundings outside the fence!


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog

*My pets*

I have one Aussie named Zeek, He is 6.
A Calico named Cali, She is 9.
Four horses, Ginger, Shelby, Katie and CJ.
A hedgehog named Cocoa.

We have other pets but they aren't mine. They are--
A white cat named Bella. She is 5.
Two pits named Mom and Dad.


----------



## YourSoJelly

I have:
4 guinea pigs-







Pumpkin, Sarabi, 
Nala, Harley

One Chocolate lab- Hershey 








And a horse, Chevy








Hopefully I will be adding a hedgie to that mix soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog

So my brother edited this picture of my cat..... Yea.....


----------



## Shiva13

I have...

2 Leopard Tortoises
1 puppy (a boxer) 
1 cat
& One Algerian dark grey Hedgehog. 

I already want another hedgehog lol


----------



## love2shop54321

We have 2 indoor cats. Bella--4 year old Birman that I believe is the product of an accidental brother/sister breeding. She is not your normal typical cat and I have had a lot of cats in my lifetime. She seems to be mentally disabled. Seriously.:|

Jaspur--2 year old Siamese mix we adopted from an animal shelter to help socialize Bella. He is silly and affectionate and loves to sleep on his back & terrorize Bella. We almost had him potty trained (using the toilet) but had to go back to using a litter box since it wasn't working out for Bella.

And... a baby female hedgie will be joining us in 3-4 weeks.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201931292549033&l=fe2faecbba

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4476841644242&l=7958f84579


----------



## Tom

I have a fiancé. He's pretty much a 24/7 pet. Hah

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeeMartin

let's see...
we've got 
2 Belgian draft horses, a Gypsy Vanner/American Cream draft, a clyde draft cross, a haflinger and a retired thoroughbred
Half a dozen sheep
A dozen and a half goats, mostly LaManchas and a Kinder
4 LGDs - a great pyr, and 3 pyr / anatolian /kangal crosses
a border collie
a bunch of cats
a bunch of rabbits
5 llamas (ok, they're rescues, not really mine, but they live with us)
Turkeys, geese, guineas, ducks, and chickens...
Basically it's a farm.
no hogs, no cows, but pretty much everything else.

oh, and 4 hedgies... Spike, Lizzie, and the two young'uns


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer

I live on a farm. So we have a lot of animals but I'll make it brief. It would take me forever to list all the animals.

One rat, 3 dogs (one dog is a blue merle collie.)

3 horses, a lot of birds.

A lot of goats and sheep.

Rabbits(for meat) and quail for eggs.

Soon, 3 hedgehogs are going to be added.


----------



## LunarLanding

We have 3 Chihuahuas (The mom, dad, and a son) and 1 super old cat. My cat is 17 years old, and survived a house fire. He's pretty amazing lol.


----------



## Mel_W

My Zoo!

I got a horse (Buddy or full name, Pacific Star)
A dog (Risco)
2 cats (Lightning and Milo)
Fish
Angora bunny (Charlie)
New Zealand bunny (Casper)
New Zealand X, rescue bunny (Spice)
New Zealand X, rescue bunny (Sugar)
Baby Bunnys (Liquorice & Cole)
New Zealand X, bunny (Binny)
Baby bunnys (Salty and Pepperkins)
New Zealand bunny (Madame Daisey)
Llama (Cola)
Duck (Dolnald)
And my hedgie (Rosalia)!! 

Yes I do live on a farm...


----------



## ZeeMartin

:mrgreen: gotta love the farm zoos! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mel_W

Mel_W said:


> My Zoo!
> 
> I got a horse (Buddy or full name, Pacific Star)
> A dog (Risco)
> 2 cats (Lightning and Milo)
> Fish
> Angora bunny (Charlie)
> New Zealand bunny (Casper)
> New Zealand X, rescue bunny (Spice)
> New Zealand X, rescue bunny (Sugar)
> Baby Bunnys (Liquorice & Cole)
> New Zealand X, bunny (Binny)
> Baby bunnys (Salty and Pepperkins)
> New Zealand bunny (Madame Daisey)
> Llama (Cola)
> Duck (Dolnald)
> And my hedgie (Rosalia)!!
> 
> Yes I do live on a farm...


Wait... I forgot our other horses Maddi and Slick! We have those too.
We also have another cat, Friskey.


----------



## Tash

We have quite a few, considering we live in an apartment. 

A Rough Collie, Gonz
A DSH cat, Kirk
2 Maine *****, Penny and Tojo
15 Rats, Ainslie, Juniper, Amelia, Jenny, Xena, Hansel, Gretel, Holly, Onyo, Nova, Nala, Akira, Simon, Dale & Basil
And 2 Hedgehogs, Ace and Maverick


----------



## Krabby

I am owned by:
4 dogs (2 Chi's, 1 Yorkie and a Lhasa Apso)
4 cats
5 birds (2 tiels, 1 dove, and 2 pigeons)
1 hedgehog (Boss Hogg)


----------



## MochiAndMe

2 dogs (Lab mixes, named Sachi and Kazu)
2 guinea pigs (mother Zipper and her daughter Bamboo/Boo)
1 hedgie (Mochi)


----------



## Alllex

I own 2 dogs: a havanese mixed with I don't know what~Hava
A chihuahua mixed with a poodle~Scooby 
My other chihuahua was stolen a few months ago
A curly haired tarantula&#8230;it's my brothers, but I've been taking care of it since we got it so it's basically mine 
A crested gecko~Gunter 
An American green tree frog
2 hedgehogs: Potato and Hayden 
A bunch of parakeets
A ****atiel-a bunch were stolen like at the beginning of last year&#8230;I forgot if it was last year or this year 
These aren't mine but they still live in the same house and I sometimes have to care for them 
A sucuta tortoise
My brother owns like 10 fish and I can't really remember what type of fish they are

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley

I have a guinea pig, and two small humans. :lol:


----------



## Flowgan

Oldish thread but whatever!! Most of the reptiles are mine. But I had to let a friend care for them till I move back.

0.0.2 hedgehogs
0.0.1 crested gecko
1.0.1 gargoyel gecko
1.0.0 leopard gecko
1.0.0 bearded dragon
1.0.0 ball python (pastel)
1.1.0 Australian cattle dog
And soon a 1.0.0 Australian koolie!


----------



## kathonn

We have 4 cats, a dachshund, a leopard gecko, we had a recently deceased hampster and of course we have Halo our hedgehog. I used to have two rats and I would love to have some again, but I am in college and my boyfriend and myself simply cannot afford it sadly.


----------



## ceopet

I have a lot less pets than everyone has posted so far.

I have three male rats. Their Names are Guinness, Bailey, and Michelob. 
I have one long furred mouse named Fabio (also male, male mice don't get along with male mice so he lives alone) 
and Of course my female hedgie Petra Pricklepants lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

As it says on my sig


----------



## eicg

I have 4 cats, 5 chickens(3 golden comets and 2 silky bantams), 1 tree frog, Spiny eel, 5 glofish, 2 platies, 1 gourami, 1 albino african clawed frog, 2 cory catfish, 1 sunny, 4 goldfish, a suckerfish, and a hedgehog.
We just got ride of my dog cause she was agressive, we got ride of 3 RI chickens cause they tore up one of my silkys necks, we also just had my hamster die.


----------



## Emmanuel Vandell

I am amazed to go through this post as people nearly created their personal zoo. As many animals kept as pet by a large number of members. It makes me shocked and everyone has different types of pets. I only have cats, parrots and chicks as pets but you all have a number of various types of pets. Hands up for all of you.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz

I rescued a one-eyed Pekingese about five years ago. I'd have to guess she is about nine years old now. About a year ago I lost two ferrets and a cat - all right before the holidays! My cat was a rescue. She was a flame point siamese. I then took in two rescue ferrets Anaiis and Sophie. Sophie ended up with adrenal disease first - surgery didn't help but just prolonged her suffering. Anaiis passed just months after - I'm sure due to sadness from the loss of her cagemate but also from adrenal disease as well.

And now, I get to be a mommy to a beautiful quilled boy - Dakarai. Yay!


----------



## potnoodle94

I have:

2 x Male Degus
1 x Female Hamster
1 x Shetland Pony
SOON TO BE HEDGIE !!!


----------



## KylaMissa

2 dogs - 1yr old ****apoo Izzy & 8 month old labradoodle Gracie 
2 ferrets - Nala is about 5 months and Simba about 10
1 soon-to-be hedgehog Nessarose 

A picture of the pups taken over the summer when they were younger. The labradoodle (brown and white) is now 3-4x the size of the little one.


----------



## lilythehedgie

I have:

1 ****er spaniel (Polly)
1 dachshund (Allison)
2 cats (Salem and Oliver)
And one hedgie! (Lily)


----------



## akane

2 dogs
2 finches
currently including babies 16 hedgehogs
5 chinchillas
unknown number of rabbits Probably in the 20-30 range, it was 60 but I'm downsizing due to health issues
4 horses


----------



## Beloved Doll

Here's our non-human herd at the moment:

Two hedgehogs (Willow and Sonic)
Four cats (Scamp, Caeser, Ruby and Maggie)
Two dogs (Oscar and Ozzie)

Sometimes we have a betta fish who is always named Zale (makes it easy to remember which fish has what name as they always have short lifespans).


----------



## izzyssweets

I know this is a little bit old but wow I love all the family members of the petkind everyone has.. I just have my rescued St Bernard and my hedgie Archie


----------



## zoetheshort

Four cats, one leopard gecko.


----------



## Sunrunner055

2 dogs, 1 cat, 6 horses, soon to be hedgehog


----------



## sessigirl

6 cats (Illiden,dottie,Lizzie are 5 years old,casper is 2 years old,Thelma and Louise are 11 months )
2 dogs (Cinnamon is 11,Lily is 2-3ish)
1 hedgehog (percy is 10 months old)
2 guinea pigs (Aspen and Ivy who are about 1.5 years old)
1 Hamster (Alphonse who is almost 1.5 years old I believe?) 

I have rescued many of them


----------



## fishhead

1 dog - Cowboy, a Blue Heeler mix.

And an aquarium with:
x fish - various tetras, a plecostomus, and an Oto cat.
x shrimp - Various red cherry shrimp that just started breeding, so not sure how many.
x snails - ramshorn and pond snails
also many aquatic plants and mosses that aren't exactly pets though I really do think of them that way.

We also have bird feeders in the back and feed squirrels and have been watching the squirrel families out there. We've named some squirrels, though they aren't exactly pets.


----------



## eicg

So I need to update cause I got more pets and lost a few.
1. Snickers- cat (female)
2. Cuddles- cat (female)
3. Samantha- cat (female)
4.Squeak- cat (male)
5. Pipip- golden comet chicken (female)
6. Nugget- golden comet chicken (female)
7. Snowflake- silky bantam chicken (female)
8. Cupcake- silky bantam chicken (female)
9. Sticker- American green tree frog (male)
10. Shark - spiny eel (unknown)
11. 4 golfish- (2 yellow/green, 1 orange, 1 blue)
12. 2 Cory catfish 
13. 1 African clawed frog-now in solitary confinement (male)
14. Cookie- hedgehog (female)
15. 4 goldfish- I hate goldfish
new pets:
16. Olivia or Alivia- chihuahua (female)
17. Zwallup- cooter turtle (female)
18. Jawaad- cooter turtle (female)
19. pigeon- cooter turtle ( male)
20. spike- albino pleco sucker fish (unknown)
21. 3 neon tetras
22. 3 glolight tetras
23. 2 cheery barbs (females, male is on his way here)
24. 1 dalmatian molly (male)
25. 2 guppy's (male and female)
26. 3 more goldfish- I still hate goldfish 
27. Columbia- veil tail Betta (male)
28. Lavender- veil tail Betta ( female)
29. rose- crowntail Betta (female)
30. buck- crowntail Betta ( male) 
- more Betta on there way
- hopefully we will soon be joined by Nick and if we get Nick you will find out what he is
- R.I.P. omelet one of our chicken she got cancer and her kidneys failed her


----------



## hlsiefken

We have: 
2 dogs, a Rat Terrier and Lab Mix,
1 cat
2.5.1 Leopard Geckos, with a couple of clutches in the incubator..
0.2.0 African Fat Tail Geckos
1.0.1 Crested Geckos
1 (I think).0.0 Electric Blue Gecko
1.0.0 Jackson's Chameleon 
1.1.0 Kenyan Sand Boas
3.0.0 Fancy Rats
1.0.0 Half Moon Betta Fish
20+ tarantulas 

And are currently breeding mealworms, have hundreds of crickets, are attempting to breed Madagascar Hissing ****roaches (our 4yo has one as a pet in a separate container) as well as Dubia roaches


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp

Wow! You guys have some really cool pets! 

I hope to start a reptile collection someday, but my boyfriend needs some convincing. It took him a little bit to say yes to getting a hedgie :lol: I hope to start with a ball python and/or a bearded dragon or gecko. 

Anyways, I only have two other dogs 

- Wally: Maltese/Shih-Tzu mix (he's 3 yrs old, very playful and loves to explore)
- Champ: German Shepherd/Belgian Groenendael mix (he's around 10 yrs, complete opposite of Wally, loves to just lay around and cuddle, we rescued him from a family that was moving to NYC and thought it would be too stressful for him)

My boyfriend's family also has two Golden Retrievers, Abby and Runner, they're half-brother and sister. The four dogs love each other!!


----------



## Altearithe

I personally own just one female veiltail betta, but I take care of the rest of the pets in the house. 
So, it boils down to: 

1 female veiltail (Lumina)
3 giant tanks of guppies (A few hundred each)
1 5 gallon tank of around 50-70 guppies
1 giant tank of a school of giant/getting giant comet goldfish
1 20 gallon tank of 9 baby-ish convict cichlids 
1 flowerhead in a 10 gallon tank 
1 male plakat betta
2 veiltail females (dad thinks they're halfmoon though)
1 morkie (maltese/terrier mix named Lucky >__<; )
1 canary
Sometimes I feed my sister's turtle
And if marimo algae balls count, I have over 40 of them. XD

Also, a hedgie once my breeder replies to my messages about picking her up.


----------



## giraffles

And my father thinks we have a herd of animals! xD I've got nothing on most of you guys!

I do have my herd of cats though. And man is it a _herd_. I may or may not aspire to be the crazy cat lady when I'm old and grey. :'D We have five "official" cats and many more outdoors that we've cared for over the years;

Kiki is the oldest of my bunch at 11 years. She's a former barn cat from up the road who decided she liked our house better and decided to have 8 kittens before we could get her in to be spayed! She used to live outside until a dog attack had her missing for two weeks before she returned all torn up; She's "retired" now and lives the high life inside.










Tiny is the runt of Kiki's litter, who we kept because he was just too cute. Now he's bigger than mom! He's usually a lazy bum who likes nothing more than to sleep in the sun all day, but he's been playing with Jasper since we adopted him. He'll be 9 years in a month or two.










Ghost, better known as Ghostie or Mashed Potatoes is our fat white rescue cat. He's estimated at about 7 years and was dropped literally on a friend's doorstep along with a mother cat nursing kittens. He was very shy the first few months and we hardly saw him, hence his name. I'm also sadly suspicious that he was abused from the way he'll freak out when someone walks by with a broom or comes up to him too fast. Fortunately, he's a big cuddly lug now who loves everyone who walks in our door and will very loudly beg for attention.










Jasper is the last perma-indoor cat we have, and he's our most recent rescue. If you couldn't already tell, I live in the wilds of Upstate New York. My best friend lives even further in the boonies than I, and she was distraught when this gorgeous and sweet cat turned up to her already over flowing house. (I think they've finally reduced their numbers to eight rescued cats!) So I took in this playful boy of barely a year who was too skinny to get fixed for a month. Jasper is a "stuffed animal" cat, as he loves to be picked up and carried any which way you like.










Last but not least is Pale Kitty! She was a semi-feral cat that hung around as her mother was a feral we had trapped and spayed in the past. Two years ago during the summer, she was pregnant and decided she wanted to be apart of our family; the usually shy and skittish near feral cat suddenly demanded belly rubs and a cat bed in the entry way! She's since been spayed and lives outside as our official mouser and escort cat. (Heaven forbid we go get the mail without a kitty escort!)










I was lucky enough to be able to watch her give birth to these little guys, who all have good homes. C:

And last but not least is my lovely Lia! She's an older hedgie at 2 1/2 years, and she was a surrender back to her breeder when her owner couldn't take care of her anymore. As much as babies are cute I understand how it can be hard to find homes for adult pets, which is why I adopted her instead of waiting for baby. I'm so glad I did! She's a feisty hog and it's been a slow bonding process, but it's been so rewarding to see her open up day by day.










So many cats! But I do love them so. (Even after they pee on my bed...) I'd love to some day have guinea pigs and some leopard geckos. And of course, more hedgies!


----------



## SaltCityHedgies

We have a doxie pin & 3 hedgies currently.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie

2 Siberian Huskies
1 adorable hedgehog


----------



## pugs&hogs

We have two pugs: a 4 year old fawn pug named Diesel and an 8 year old black pug named Boo Bear (both are rescues).
And we have two Dwarf Gouramis, as well. 

I have a female cat named Angel that lives with my parents because my boyfriend is allergic. 

In the past we've had a couple hamsters, Paddington Bear and Cinnamon. We also have owned a few Betta fish, shrimp, etc. 

Eventually I want a Munchkin cat and a bunch of other dogs. My boyfriend wants a bearded dragon.  But, for now, we're sticking with what we have since we're in a small basement suite.


----------



## eicg

I am ordering 40 plus fish now for a new project I'm working on and our tree frog died.


----------



## gracefulchaos01

Holy wow! 
There are some seriously impressive pet collections here! 
Living in a tiny 3 br, 2 bath mobile home we are full to bursting with only 2 adult humans, 4 DSH felines and 5 hedgehogs. It was really supposed to just be one hedgie but the universe had other plans. 
The cats vary in age between 14 and 2, 3 of them male, 1 female, all fixed. They are Loki, Ping, Panama and Willow. 
4 out of 5 hedgies are about to turn 6 weeks old, again 3 boys and one girl, Gabriel, Tiberius, Beauregard and Gayle. 
And of course our momma hedgie Sebastian, age estimated at under 1 year, perhaps around 4-6 months. But who knows really? She was a pet store purchase. :roll:


----------



## Popple321

I have 5 horses, 1 donkey, 3 chickens, 1 goat, a weiner dog, and up until yesterday I had 2 cats. My poor Pilsner passed away. I have had him longer than two of my kids.


----------



## spike_the_hedgehog

I have a
gerbil named River song
hedgehog named Spike


----------



## ❥Leighanna

I have (wait for it....)
3 Hamsters:
Fuyu
Daisy
Jinger
3 Betta Fish:
Zeus
Christine
Colby
3 Chickens:
Bill
Elise
Trail Mix
3 Hermit Crabs:
Lovebug
Hermie
George
1 unamed Panda
2 Dogs:
Anna
Jasta

Phew.


----------



## Darcyroach

1 Cat
1 Dog
2 Rats
And 1 hedgehog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PennyRosa

1 Hedgehog (Penny)
1 Betta fish (Neil)


----------



## Cranky_Turtle

A 3 yr old female apbt/lab mix named Iha (eye-ya). She's such a peach!
A Beagle/Jack Russell named Titan. He'll be 2 this Oct & really lives up to his name
& we have our hedgehog, Soda Pop


----------



## Petlover500

Finally, people that are as crazy about animals as me! xD

1 hedgehog
1 syrian hamster
1 betta fish
1 crested gecko
1 corn snake 
1 dutch bunny
1 dog
2 guinea pigs
2 horses

Tada


----------



## Aurora81

I'm in love with your ****er spaniel! So cute! My spaniel (absolutely the love of my life) unfortunately crossed the rainbow bridge a few years ago at the age of 12. 

At this moment I'm sharing my home with:
2 cats
1 hedgie
2 goldfish
1 husband :joy:

For some reason the pics of my kitties won't upload, I'll try to attach them in a separate post.


----------



## baby_hedgie

1) Tabby cat
1) Hedgehog


----------



## LionelPiaget

I have a little puppy only.


----------



## paige.alison

I have 3 dogs, 1 very old redbone (rescue), 1 lab/greyhound mix pup (rescue), and a Jack Russell Terror...oh! I meant Terrier oops. He's fairly young.
1 hedgehog- Reggie

That's all I have right now but I have had:
Many, many lizards (my favorite was a little green one who I named Fred. He was quite tame for a lizard I found in the yard)
2 bunnies, a male and female. The female had LOTS of babies
3 goats, 2 males and a female. The female had 2 kids. One looked like one male, the other looked like the other male so we don't know who the daddy was😶
And about 4 or 5 Betta. All but one were bought in old age so they could live out the rest of their lives happy.
I love animals and would love a cat right now...or pretty much any other animal.😂

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## kelseyfougere

As of right now I have...
1 16 year old standardbred horse (Heather), 1 Californian rabbit, 5 dutch rabbis (1 mama and 4 babies), 2 dogs, one 13 month old pit bull/ lab mix (Briar) and a 13 year old border collie/sheltie (Lucky), 1 hedgehog (Henry), 24 bantam chickens and one 80-90 gallon fish tank.
Ive previously owned a leopard gecko, multiple hamsters, budgies, a bearded dragon, love birds, a cat and a chinchilla!


----------



## odashrew

Lizblizz said:


> Agreed about the pitties! I've had people literally cross the street when I'm walking my dogs because they think she's going to kill them and it breaks my heart! Emmy (the pit) is the sweetest, snuggliest dog I've ever met, and all she wants to do is wag her tail and give kisses to random kids...these people should really fear my border collie/greyhound- he's the nervous crazy one!


I completely agree! I have a pit and a lab and between the two my pit is MUCH kinder than my lab! and people still judge me when I tell them I have her!


----------



## MrJsk

I have a bearded dragon, Logan and a blue quaker parrot, Chuck :mrgreen:


----------



## Gldgood

11 hedgehogs
1 Dog
1 hamster
3 lepeard geckos
2 sugar gliders


----------



## Cranky_Turtle

Update! Hubby & I are bringing a Holland Lop bunny home this Saturday!! I'll post pics when I get our new baby


----------



## TeddytheHedgie_

I have a pig and three emus!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

I have one 6 week old female hedgehog named Poppy, one 7 year old male short hair cat named Gus, and one 13 year old female tortie cat named Snickers. In the past I have owned many fish and hermit crabs as well.


----------

